
Crushh – Find out if your crush likes you - Crushhapp
https://crushhapp.com/
======
Crushhapp
Does your crush like you back? How do some of your friends, or even family
members, feel about you? Need help analyzing your texting relationships?

Crushh is the app that lets you know how the people you text feel about
you...secretly. We only give you this information, so the other person will
not know you're using the app. Imagine Crushh as the friend you hand your
phone to for their honest, unbiased view of a text conversation. We give you
that perspective, but based on data and algorithms that decipher and interpret
the words and patterns in the conversations.

The app will analyze the data already on your phone so there's no additional
step to input information. Although we collect the text message and call data
on your phone, your privacy is our highest concern. No one can read your
texts.

Simply download and install, and select the contact you want analyzed. Within
seconds, you’ll get a score indicating how much that person likes you, along
with measures of engagement and interest. You’ll even be able to see how that
score has changed over time and pinpoint exact days when the relationship
changes. If we're wrong (which may happen at first), you'll have the option to
give us feedback so we can increase accuracy over time.

